# Wyoming Stream Access Law



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Many of you enjoy fishing in Big and Wonderful Wyoming. 8) Here's a friendly reminder of Wyoming's access law:

".......As with hunting, where permission must be obtained from the private landowner to hunt or cross private lands, the laws regarding fishing are essentially the same. For boaters, Wyoming law does allow floating through private lands. However, while the landowner does not own the water, the stream bank and stream bottom are considered private property. This means that when floating through private land, anglers must stay in their boat unless access permission has been obtained from the landowner. *State law does allow leaving the craft for short portages around non-navigable obstacles. However, activities such as wading and anchoring on private lands without permission of the landowner constitute a trespass violation.* It is the responsibility of the floater to know if lands adjoining the waterway are public or private.

Works for us.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Probably work here too if there were no income tax, the total population was 544,000 and UT was 13,000 square miles bigger.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I bet it's Herbert's fault!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Troll,
What does income tax have to do with the price of rice in China or the WY stream law in this case?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Look on your last years state income tax return and see how much you paid.
Now imagine having that much more to spend on fishing and equipment. Things like pontoons, canoes, drift prams, oars and bottles of whiskey for the people who allow you written permission to cross or fish their land.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Two years ago, I asked for walk in permission to fish a stretch of river in Wyoming. The landowner made it very clear that he did not want me on his property. He was building a new cabin on it and I asked to fish the river a couple miles below the property where it was nothing but river bottoms; nothing really for me to harrass or destroy. I asked him where the next section of river open to the public would be and this is his exact quote: "Up the road about two miles is my new cabin. Above that a mile or so you will come to a fence line. That is the end of my property and I don't care what you do when you get past that." 
I asked another rancher up the road if I could fish and he said yes. I asked about his neighbor building the new cabin and he said, "Oh that guy. He just bought that property a few years back. He isn't originally from around these parts." (I thought to myself...probably originally from Utah.)


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

This year I paid a couple of my employees out of my pocket to do some work on several cabins that a guy up the road from me rents out during hunting season. Nothing major, some roll roofing, fix a few windows, build a couple of picnic tables, stair railings fixed, cut and delivered some firewood from the forest service permit I have.
Now I have exclusive permission for my Pick-up truck to cross his property to access several miles of stream that flows over BLM land. The land is public, that the stream is on, but it is locked up by private property unless you want to do a 1/2 days ride on horseback to get in there.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Be careful. I had permission on the Weber River for providing goods at a great price to a property owner's daughter who was building a new house. I mentioned the area to a few "friends" who took it upon themselves to fish up there and throw my name around. Before I knew it they had told their friends and...well, you get the drift. The guy finally posted the area and will not allow anyone access because every weekend he had 5 cars parked around his property and nine guys wandering up the river.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Be careful. I had permission on the Weber River for providing goods at a great price to a property owner's daughter who was building a new house. I mentioned the area to a few "friends" who took it upon themselves to fish up there and throw my name around. Before I knew it they had told their friends and...well, you get the drift. The guy finally posted the area and will not allow anyone access because every weekend he had 5 cars parked around his property and nine guys wandering up the river.


 I used to have access on a piece in WY- met some dinks from SLC sitting on the porch of the guys cabin. It's off limits now-


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sure the surrounding states are watching the outcome of Utah's stream access too. But maybe hoping we will get access so we don't come filtering up to their neck of the woods with our poor etiquette, poor mannners, Utahn attitudes.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I'm sure the surrounding states are watching the outcome of Utah's stream access too. But maybe hoping we will get access so we don't come filtering up to their neck of the woods with our poor etiquette, poor mannners, Utahn attitudes.


 That's OK- I was born in Ohio


----------

